# Sram Red PowerGlide chain ring need replacement



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay, I did a search on google and on RBR but didn't find anything regarding my question on replacing my Compact Red PowerGlide silver chain rings with X-Glide as the teeth are starting to wear on the big ring. I want to just replace it with another PowerGlide silver chain ring but I can't find any online. Thus I want to find out if the X-Glide chain ring will cause any rough shift with a 2013 Red front and rear derailleur in conjunction with 2011 Red shifters.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

FYI, after talking to an ebay online bike part dealer, he said it's compatible with pre-2012 Red crank as long as I have the Red Yaw FD, which I do. Also, make sure you know if you are replacing non-hidden bolt chain ring or hidden bolt chain ring. I installed my new X-Glide non-hidden bolt big chain ring & new PC1091 chain last Friday. It's riding quiet and smooth during shifting. 

Even though the teeth on the small chain ring is still in very good condition, I am thinking about replacing the 34T with a 36T since I'm needing to shift onto the big chain ring even though I'm riding at a casual pace. Thoughts?


----------

